# Control de celda Peltier por PWM



## nachoacos (Nov 4, 2009)

Hola que tal !!!
Tal vez este espacio del foro no sea el adecuado para lo que estoy preguntando, pero como estoy usando un microcontrolador pues decidí ponerlo aquí. El asunto es el siguiente:

Necesito hacer un control de temperatura con una celda peltier, tengo entendido que estas celdas varían su temperatura en ambas caras de la celda (una cara se enfría y la otra se calienta) dependiendo de la corriente que pase a través de sus terminales. 

Lo que estoy haciendo es que por medio de un microcontrolador saco una señal de PWM de acuerdo a lo que leo en el canal analógico.

La señal de PWM entra a un PVI1050N que es un optoacoplador que a su salida tiene una fuente de voltaje que variable de 0 a 5 volts, o bien, como tiene 2 las puedo conectar en serie, como se muestra en la figura.

La salida del PVI1050N entra al G de un MOSFET IRFZ44, en el cual está conectada la celda peltier (como se ve en la figura), según la hoja de datos del IRFZ44 dice que soporta una corriente de 49 A sin embargo se está calentando demasiado incluso con medio ampere. 

Realmente no sé si los circuitos que estoy usando para el control de la celda sean los adecuados. Si alguien me podría decir que es lo que debo de usar para el control de estas celdas se lo agradecería mucho, no sé, tal vez cambiando el transistor ó algún arreglo de transistores…???

Gracias !!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 4, 2009)

Mmmm... haciendo calculos de potencia (P=I^2*R) nos da que con 0.5A la potencia discipada por el IRF es de 60mW... no se deberia calentar nada...

No sera algun error de conexion? como estas conectando el IRF, al aire?


----------



## nachoacos (Nov 5, 2009)

hola
pues esta conectado como en la figura el G a la señal de PWM, el S a tierra y el D conectado a carga 

gracias por contestar !!!


----------



## RSX (Nov 12, 2009)

tu problemas es q esta masl el controlador, los mosfet para funcionar tienen q tener una tension en G de 10-15v y una tension en apagado de 0 o -10 a -15 v en caso de trabajar en alta potencia y frecuencia. 

Los mosfet siempre deben tener par d e diodos zerner 15v para proteger su gate, a demas de ser alimentados a +10v por debajo de 7-6 no funcionan como interruptores en la zona de "estrangulamiento" sino q es una zona mas o menos lineal osea como un BJT lo q aces es variar la resistencia de infinito teorico a un valor muy por  ensima de los mO del mosfet.

Para controlar un mosfet necesitas un IC de control bipolar complementario CMOS pueden ser TC4429, los ucc37322 y ucc 37321 q son complementarios, IXYD 414 q es bipolar, o otros, en todo caso cualquier IC q pueda manejar +3A por q un error comun en muchos a demas de no proteger los mosfet es pensar q x tener alta impedancia pueden manejarlos con mA, eso es un error fatal q se nota en alta potencia y mas en alta frecuencia q simplemente los "vuela".
La otra opcion es por medio de un transistor q es ineficiente o un mosfet pequeño o dos complementarios para manejarlo 

PD no te compliqes tanto con el microcontrolador, unas nand not and con resistencias y condensadores o un 555 bien controlado asta el q le puedes agregar control de tiempo y temperatura, es solo cuestion de calibrado ya da,  son bastantes complicados los microcontroladores


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 13, 2009)

nachoacos: Y cual es el proposito de tu circuito ?. Salu2.


----------



## Signiusking (Dic 6, 2009)

Revisa la frecuencia de comutación, hice un circuito parecido usando dos IFR1010.

Use una frecuencia de 4khz aprox y no tube problemas de calentamiento pero con pruebas arriba de 20khz el calentamiento empezaba a ser tal que se necesitarían disipadores de calor. Los fabricantes de modulos peltier recomiendan una frecuencia de control mayor que 2khz. 

Buen dia


----------



## ALE777 (Ene 24, 2010)

RSX dijo:


> tu problemas es q esta masl el controlador, los mosfet para funcionar tienen q tener una tension en G de 10-15v y una tension en apagado de 0 o -10 a -15 v en caso de trabajar en alta potencia y frecuencia.
> 
> Los mosfet siempre deben tener par d e diodos zerner 15v para proteger su gate, a demas de ser alimentados a +10v por debajo de 7-6 no funcionan como interruptores en la zona de "estrangulamiento" sino q es una zona mas o menos lineal osea como un BJT lo q aces es variar la resistencia de infinito teorico a un valor muy por  ensima de los mO del mosfet.
> 
> ...


Estimado Amigo RSX: yo tambien estoy interesado en algun control de temperatura para una celda peltier que acabo de comprar...me intereso lo que pusiste, "_unas nand not and con resistencias y condensadores...", _¿podes poner algun circuito asi? tenes algun circuito que funcione? muchas gracias!!!


----------



## ruben90 (Mar 11, 2015)

estoy realizando un circuito de control para un modulo peltier, y solo me falta la parte de potencia, voy a utilizar mosfet, ya que son los mas adecuados para utilizar PWM (o los que eh utilizado en practicas). Un maestro me recomendo colocar un filtro pasabajo al circuito, y pues el mas sencillo es uno RC. Les dejo el circuito. No se si voy por buen camino.

La señal la suministra un PIC a una frecuencia max. de 5 kHz. y el MOSFET es un IRF520 (20VCD,10AMP).
La maxima corriente consumida del TEC1-12706 a 12VCD es de 4.2AMP suministrados por una fuente conmutada de 12VDC/5AMP

aqui el circuito que pienzo armar...


----------

